# the tiels--mostly dally



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

only photos of tsuka today... i made them a new toy, dally loves pen caps lol and i had brought home a sundae dish (washed of course) from work


















and some dally photos



























































she knows something is down there.... she peeks every time she can lol shes not sure what lives down there as poke a roo (hedgehog) sleeps during the day lol)


----------



## Astarael90 (Jun 7, 2012)

Your toys look awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks  this one is more of a recycled toy but they like it


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

They're cute and I love the picture of her peeking at the hedgehog!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they actually havent seen her yet lol poke a roo is always sleeping in her hiding spots during the day and doesnt come out until 2 hours after the tiels go to bed lol


----------



## flyboy (Nov 22, 2011)

again with the fluffed up cheeks soo cute lol.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Adorable pictures! Dally is such a sweetie, but then I'm a little biased when it comes to pearled tiels


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

but both of mine are pearls LOL


----------



## Tiel'♥12 (Nov 19, 2011)

I've got toy ideas! Your tiels are pretty!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks! feel free to use any toy idea you want


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

love your tiels both cuties


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm in love with Pearls! Love their patterning, heh. Both your babies are adorable!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

Puffy dallyyyyy <3


----------

